# Lawn care as a business



## Pugi (Oct 5, 2018)

Just wondering if anyone else here does lawn care as a business? I do as a side job. Legit with registered business, insurance and so on. I try to keep a dozen lawns is all plus a clean up now and than. Anyone else?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Most of us are DIY, but there are a few.


----------



## Pugi (Oct 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> Most of us are DIY, but there are a few.


I'm aware. I'm diy at home as well. The boss (wife). Makes sure our lawn is done first. . I am however shortening my lawn this year. Business will have to buy a reel mower to do it though.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am anticipating on doing it with 5-10 yards this year, as I have a 4 on/3 off schedule, and would like 10 yards with easy going/paying customers. I don't want to drain myself, doing this as a little part time gig.

I do it because I enjoy not, not because I want it as my business. I have all the equipment, a lot of chemicals, basic understanding of what I'm doing/applying if I need to apply anything. I am certified with the state, so already have all the basic license/certifications from the state of FL.

And ideally, I'd like to solicit to my neighbors in my neighborhood (255 houses) and not have to have another vehicle, etc to travel around. Keep it local, and keep it in my neighborhood would be ideal, and what I would like to do. Other then that, not a business I'd chase again - I did it 10 years ago, and I like my job, like working 4x10 hour shifts, having long weekends, etc.


----------



## Pugi (Oct 5, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> I am anticipating on doing it with 5-10 yards this year, as I have a 4 on/3 off schedule, and would like 10 yards with easy going/paying customers. I don't want to drain myself, doing this as a little part time gig.
> 
> I do it because I enjoy not, not because I want it as my business. I have all the equipment, a lot of chemicals, basic understanding of what I'm doing/applying if I need to apply anything. I am certified with the state, so already have all the basic license/certifications from the state of FL.
> 
> And ideally, I'd like to solicit to my neighbors in my neighborhood (255 houses) and not have to have another vehicle, etc to travel around. Keep it local, and keep it in my neighborhood would be ideal, and what I would like to do. Other then that, not a business I'd chase again - I did it 10 years ago, and I like my job, like working 4x10 hour shifts, having long weekends, etc.


Sounds ideal. All of my clients are within a mile of my house and they all know they can call me on my cell whenever they need to. They also know that this is a part time job for me so if they need something special it may take a few days before I can get to it. But when it is done, it's perfect.


----------

